# 1/4" trim router



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello,

I am posting this in more than one area to get some advice and help on a HF 1/4" trim router, I was there today at HF and saw this on sale so I just got it, $22, its small and looks like something one can use on and off in small areas and in ways that you have to fight to get a larger router in, yes is cheap, don't plan on using it every time I need a router,

Now if someone has this or one similar to it I would like how you use it, the do's and don'ts, if there are any jigs and setups for it that can help one to speed up work, 

GRLevel3 aka Poppa Rob


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rob, all the trim or palm routers are about the same size. The HF version has less power than most and the bearings are not great but it is an inexpensive way to experiment.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have two of them it's ok but don't run it for a long time they do eat the brushes up quick that's why you will see a extra pair in the box with the router..

===



GRLevel3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am posting this in more than one area to get some advice and help on a HF 1/4" trim router, I was there today at HF and saw this on sale so I just got it, $22, its small and looks like something one can use on and off in small areas and in ways that you have to fight to get a larger router in, yes is cheap, don't plan on using it every time I need a router,
> 
> ...


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks, 

Yes its cheap and will not use much I think, don't know yet, I saw a few places that people were talking about how to use this in places that the big routers don't or can't get into, small jobs, if I find its a real handy item to use in/with the scroll saw chit I am going to try I'll have to look at getting a better one,

Right now its a new toy and need to look at its possibilities in my work shop and woodworking,

Oh, bobj3, do you get new brushes for it someplace online or just from a motor rebuild shop,

Again, TY, GRLevl3 aka Poppa Rob


----------



## friendly1too (Sep 25, 2004)

I bought a HF trim router some years ago and got good service out of it. The plastic base is fragile, so it broke. It took me a while to design a suitable replacement, but it's back in service. It's good for quick little jobs, but I don't think it can handle a large-diameter bit or extended use.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

There are two HF 1/4" routers in my shop, both are dedicated use. One for dovetails only and the other is for 1/8" roundover. They work eaqually well for plastic laminates as you'll be turning a small bit. Never used them for extended time or severe use. Really don't think they'll hold up. As noted earlier, the base and it's adjustments are frail and I found it best to find a dedicated use and set them for that... then forget the changes. Definatly not for a router table.


----------



## sbjforumman (Aug 30, 2012)

funny that you bought it without having any idea how to use it. just becuase of low cost. ha!


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

sbjforumman,

Yes funny, I often do things out of the norm, as for not knowing how to use it, its a router to be used as a router but I know it has limits, you don't see these around alot or talked alot about which to me means it is more for a limited type of use/work, maybe a special type of materials, I though only of how I could use it in a limited area where I could not use my big router, 

From the post in this area in router forums I see that for me it will be used mainly to trim the edges on shelves, boxes and maybe some free hand work in design or sign making, just have to play with it, once I get a feel for it I can decide what to do with it, either way it was a good buy for a tool that I do not have or used and to learn on,

My mind see things like this, what is the norm use for this tool and how can I use it in my work, play, to make me better at what I am trying to learn and do, 

Thanks to friendly1too and bradleytavares for you post, those are some good suggestions and will be one of the first things I look at and do, 

To everyone that had pos or neg thoughts on this I thank you for your replies,

Poppa Rob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

Most don't know what the trim router can do, it can do many,many of the jobs the bigger routers can do and sometimes better , I have one mounted in a router table..

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/30687-ez-dovetail-jig.html

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html

===


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

bobj3,

Thanks for the links and words, I will be looking at your chit soon that you have posted here in the forum and trying to make some of these things, I am hoping to have my shop in a working order or the beginnings of it so as to plan and get what I need to start this plan I have of woodworking, lets say by mid sept if I can keep the pace the same I have over the last few months, lol, wait I hope faster, lol

I thank you and everyone for their time and posts, it does not go unread or thought on it no matter what is sent, I always get something out of them no matter which way they fall, 

Poppa Rob


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL! I bought one of these (HF 1/4" Trim Router), "*because*" it is all plastic and very light. I use it like a rotozip with up-spirals and use it (mostly) to flush trim paneling, formica and other things. Like Bob, I thought it was going to be one of those disposable purchases, but it just keeps on going.

I have another Porter Cable trim router, but it is bulkier, heavier and I can't get it into as many places I needed it too...


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 25, 2012)

I bought one to use as a cutter on an ornamental lathe I am working on. It was good enough that I bought another to keep from changing bits.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

i have one and use it quite a bit. i would use it more but i have a ryobi one+ 18volt trim router that i usually use because of it not having a cord

only problem ive had with the HF one is i over tightened the locking mechanism and cracked the plastic base thing. still works fine though. i got mine on sale + a coupon for $14


----------

